# P220 Carry SAO opinions, issues, prices?



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey all. I'm narrowing down the list for the new pistol I'm going to get. The main finalist is the Beretta PX4 .45 F, but the other is the P220 Carry SAO.

Could anyone who owns a P220 Carry SAO (or use to own one) give me your opinion on it, good or bad? Based on some previous posts, it seems some of these had a FTE issue. Does anyone know if Sig fixed this?

I'm also interested in how much you paid for it and where it was purchased, if online (I'm in Virginia). I know it has an MSRP of around $1030, but am hoping to find it for considerably less than that. "Price" is something I'm going to have to weigh in my decision: I don't expect to find one at the $600 range I've seen the PX4s, but if I can find one around $700-750, that might work.

So any reviews and/or prices of the P220 Carry SAO would be a huge help.

Thanks a bunch! 

Chris


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a regular 220 SAO, the trigger pull could be shorter, that's about my only complaint. All in all I liked my 1911 better as far as SAO .45s go.

I'm fairly certain that the cause of the failure you mention has been corrected, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was, I think something goofy with the external extractor...gee where have I heard that before???

Regarding price, if you're willing to buy used, you may hit your target price, I know of a regular 220 SAO for sale for $650, so a 220 Carry in that price range is not a crazy idea.

FWIW I did really like the 220, it shot wonderfully, and carried well in my IWB. But I just liked the steel framed 1911 better. Had I been interested in a non SAO .45, a 220 Carry would have probably been just the gun I was looking for.


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info, VAMarine. I'd really rather buy new. And that's one of those considerations that I have to weigh in my decision. I guess I'm going to get the Beretta PX4 .45 UNLESS I find a deal that is really... well, a "deal." Providing the P220 Carry SAO is typically issue-free, do I like it "that much more" than the PX4 to spend $XX more on it, than I would the Beretta. 

But all this becomes a non-issue if the P220 Carry has issues. Then I'd definitely go with the PX4. That's why I'm trying to learn all I can, and get valuable opinions, such as yours, so that I can make an educated decision. So thanks for taking the time to share. 

Anybody else have any insight?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe a little tardy for your decision making, but my P-220R Carry has been 100% reliable. I love it, and it sits right beside my La-Z-Boy! Some folks have had issues with the internal extractor guns like mine - I think the newer ones have an external extractor.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

This also may be late for a decsion but I would take my Sig 229 over my PX4 any day of the week. I am probably going to be in the market to selll the PX4 this year. The main problem I have with the PX4 is the safety is on the slide and it is hard on the fingers. The 229 fits me like a glove and I shoot it better.


----------

